# What AI is right for you? Anastrozole, Exemestane or Letrozole



## AllAboutPeptides (Nov 20, 2012)

This is a question thats been asked over and over, but hopefully after reading this you will have a much better understanding of what will best suit your needs.
Exemestane (Aromasin) is a Type 1 inhibitor and so therefore is a steroidal inhibitor or suicidal aromatase inhibitor. It's called this because it lowers estrogen production in the body by attaching to the aromatase enzyme, and permanently deactivating it, and being a steroidal type 1 inhibitor it has androgenic effects.....

to read the remainder of the article and many more on research peptides and liquids click _*here*_


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Nov 28, 2012)

_Great Read!_


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 2, 2013)

What works best for you?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 2, 2013)

Adex works much better than aromas in for me.


----------



## Walnutz (Jan 2, 2013)

I prefer letro.  Powerful stuff so I only have to take small amounts which saves me money.


----------



## liftsmore (Jan 2, 2013)

I seem to work well with stane. Letro is powerful and I can't seem to get the dosage right.


----------



## Bubbles! (Jan 2, 2013)

Walnutz said:


> I prefer letro.  Powerful stuff so I only have to take small amounts which saves me money.


 I prefer letro too.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm gonna have to go with dex on this one.  I can get that one dialed in easier than the others.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 4, 2013)

As we can see here, everyone has a different "preference" with AI's. As every body is different, every body will react differently. The above listed article is designed to merely help guide the un-educated.

Lets keep hearing your AI of choice and your dosage. Together we can all learn.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jan 6, 2013)

What is a good dose of ldex for test range between 500-750mg for awoiding water retention? I am using 550mg of test and 0.5ml(0.5mg) of ldex ed. Was wondering is it to much ldex and how could one know,since some use it ed, eod...


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 7, 2013)

i have allways just used exemestane for my ai never tried anything else.i was thinking of trying anastrozole.if i usually use arround 12.5mg of exemestane what dose of anastrozole would i need.i have just allways tought that exemestane was the best ai unles you were gyno prone?


----------



## SMALLbaby (Jan 7, 2013)

yea i used stane also and it worked like a charm,12.5mg ED


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 7, 2013)

Anastrozole is generally "Recommended" for Smaller, Shorter, Mild cycles with no Orals, simply because it's a Weaker compound and easier to dial in the doseage. Especially for the beginner. That is the Only reason Anastrozole is recommended.
Exemestane being the "Safest" compound in many ways and Letro coming in as the "Strongest" particularly for gyno prone individuals..


----------



## dteran61 (Jan 7, 2013)

is 25mg of stane too much?


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 9, 2013)

12.5 mg/day of Exemestane (Aromasin) is a good starting dose. Adjust as needed. Bloodwork is the only "True" way to verify your personal dosage needs.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## TwisT (Jan 28, 2013)

Exemest


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 28, 2013)

i too prefer Adex


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Feb 4, 2013)

A lot of Dex lovers out there. Keep em' coming


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Apr 17, 2013)

Bump for some good info


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Apr 17, 2013)

Real exemestane would be nice. With accurate, or overdosed dosing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 20, 2013)

Aromasin is my fav if dosed twice daily.


----------



## ohiostate2827 (Apr 25, 2013)

12.5mg of aromasin works for eod or mwf..i like aromasin cuz it hits all three types of Estrogen not just e2..and it doesnt bring the levels down too far..like dex can


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## stri8tedGod (Jun 20, 2013)

just have tried letro and adex. Personally I liked the letro a lot better. Maybe Il give aromasin a shot next.


----------

